# Morning Glory?



## gardenandcats (Apr 20, 2007)

I have 10 White Widow and 10 Morning Glory going! My 1st time growing Morning Glory anyone ever grown it? And 10 Sweet Tooth 1st time with that one also


----------



## gardenandcats (Apr 22, 2007)

No ones ever grown Morning Glory?????????


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 24, 2007)

I have never came across that one on any grow journals I have seen.

Stunzeed..:joint:


----------



## gardenandcats (Apr 24, 2007)

Barney's Farm Cannabis Seeds - Morning Glory 

Combines the power of Afghani with the subtle sweet Sativa effect of Santa Maria to create a high that will sweep you off your feet. Powerful, compact and full of resin; this is a real gem for all growers.

Type:  Indica/Sativa 
Plant Height:  Medium 
THC:  15-20% 
Flowering Time:  8-10 weeks 
Yield:  350-450 gr per m2 
Harvest Month:  September - October
All seeds come in original dealers pack and are stored at optimum temperatures. If the seedbank has an official dealers list were on it!


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 25, 2007)

sounds almost like a lowryder #2


----------

